# RZR S Issues Staying Running...



## muddaddict

Ive got an 09 RZR S and over this last weekend it decided to run like crap. It takes longer than usual to start and when it does, it drops idle down and stutters when you give it gas. Once it "warms up", it will run fine, have plenty or throttle response but if you leave it sitting for more than 5 minutes at idle, it will die on its own. Then I have to start it back up and either keep my foot on the gas or ride it. I heard someone mention a fuel pump may be going bad???? Anyone have this issue?


----------



## filthyredneck

Subscribed to this thread, my rzr is an 09 and is kinda "cold natured", maybe I can use whatever info shows up here. Also if I find anything i'll post it as well. I think mine is actually a tuning issue though, I need to get a power commander for it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## nathen53

We had one that one start and then cut off or sputter alot till it warmed up replaced fuel pump and still got the same results turned out to be plugs and wires. When was the last time you changed the plugs?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Weird my buddies sportsman 800 when cold won't idle either did that from day one.......it is Efi also doesn't make sense why these Polaris that are Efi give this much trouble on cold start ups.....
the wetter the better


----------



## muddaddict

I havent changed the plugs since the motor was rebuilt a few months ago. Ill check those out and change them. If that doesnt help, a new pump it is.


----------



## filthyredneck

Normally I wouldn't link to something like this, but theres really more info here than what I want to pick through and copy/paste (and I also asked permission). Be sure to read your way through these threads because there are ALOT of tips. After reading, I honestly think this is my problem and probably the OP's as well. 
http://www.rzrforums.net/showthread.php?t=28377

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck

UPDATE: I priced the AirTex E8335 pumps mentioned in the above link and found them @ O'Reilly-$69.99 1yr warranty, Autozone-$69.99 1yr warranty, Napa-$98.28 warranty?....turned to Ebay and lowest AirTex I found was $42.95 shipped. I continued searching Ebay for "rzr fuel pump" and found a direct replacemnt for $37.99 shipped to the front door and came with a new fuel strainer (this is literally ONLY the fuel pump, I had to disassemble the unit to get to it) 

Total time to change it wasn't more than 30 mins, though it could vary depending on how well your 8mm bolts come out that hold the pump in the tank....all of mine came out easy except 1. The pump is super easy to break down....even easier than the brute force pumps, and only tool needed is a small flat screwdriver to release the holding clips. After putting everything back together I turned the key and it fired right up, no hesitation at all, and idles nice and smooth now. In my case, my rzr has had a weak fuel pump since the day I brought it home, so now it has a hell of a lot more power than it ever had before (When I bought it this is my first time to ride a rzr more than 5mph, and only the 2nd time I had ever sat in the seat of one, so I didnt know what I was lookin at, I just figured it was right).

*Also, on the AirTex pumps....after having mine apart I can definitely say that the small piece thats mentioned that you have to swap to make them work is easy, so if you dont want to wait on Ebays shipping and just get one from the parts house then theres no worries.


----------

